# new to boats...help



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

SO i have picked out a boat and i hope to have it by this weekend...now what? is it legal? what are the new light laws? etc. Where can i read up on it?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This publication covers all the rules and regs of boating on Utah's waters.

http://static.stateparks.utah.gov/docs/ ... inglaw.pdf


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

DANG!! BB you beat me to the punch...


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side of waterfowling. 8) A boat will definitely open up a whole new dimension of waterfowling for you.

What did you get?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

16' lowe i still need to find a motor... and camo blind etc


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

You could always just paddle it out. :twisted:
Just kidding welcome to the wonder full world
Of boats


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

welcome to the dark side :twisted:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> 16' lowe i still need to find a motor... and camo blind etc


A blind is nice, but you can definitely hunt without it. Get a motor on that sucker and get after it.

Any idea what motor you are going to get?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My suggestion......Purchase at minimum a 23 HP MM or you won't be happy and you will end up buying a bigger one next year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My suggestion......Purchase at minimum a 23 HP MM or you won't be happy and you will end up buying a bigger one next year.


+1


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> My suggestion......Purchase at minimum a 23 HP MM or you won't be happy and you will end up buying a bigger one next year.


I have a 27 hp on my 16ft it is just right.


----------



## sloaner (Nov 14, 2010)

23hp is ok but i would go for the biggest motor ya can afford. 35+hp. And have chuck put some pods on it and you will love it.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I found a 20HP long shaft... Maybe i should hold out for a bigger one? looking to spend 800-1300 on a motor but maybe thats not enough $$$ haha


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I found a 20HP long shaft... Maybe i should hold out for a bigger one? looking to spend 800-1300 on a motor but maybe thats not enough $$$ haha


In that price range you'll be hard pressed to find a 35hp...that 20hp will push your boat fine, you wont set any water speed records but it will get you there and back!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, what would be good for a 14' boat? Long shaft or hyperdrive? How much would I expect to pay for a boat, motor and trailer? I'm thinking something very lightweight, so I can pull it over dikes, etc.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> So, what would be good for a 14' boat? Long shaft or hyperdrive? How much would I expect to pay for a boat, motor and trailer? I'm thinking something very lightweight, so I can pull it over dikes, etc.


Who are you and what have you done to Jon?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> So, what would be good for a 14' boat? Long shaft or hyperdrive? How much would I expect to pay for a boat, motor and trailer? I'm thinking something very lightweight, so I can pull it over dikes, etc.


I gave $2500 for mine, I had a 14ft with a 13hp long shaft, it was not very easy to pull over dikes unless you had several roller pipes to go under it. Plus side if you stuck it, you just climbed out and it would float, very easy to get out,and she would motor into places most could not.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> So, what would be good for a 14' boat? Long shaft or hyperdrive? How much would I expect to pay for a boat, motor and trailer? I'm thinking something very lightweight, so I can pull it over dikes, etc.


14' with a 12 hp longtail, I saw one on KSL for $2500 with trailer too.
You could tow your canoe behind, and cross the dike much easier with that. Also, you will get the best of both worlds...motoring and paddling.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > So, what would be good for a 14' boat? Long shaft or hyperdrive? How much would I expect to pay for a boat, motor and trailer? I'm thinking something very lightweight, so I can pull it over dikes, etc.
> ...


+1 I know you are both joking in a way but I have been doing this pretty much for years. Mostly walking and a little paddling after the boat ride. You really can have it both ways if you are not selfish like some on here sound.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Who says I'm joking? With the lake up now, it may be a good time to get one. I don't think I'd use inside it the WMAs much, as they're pretty crowded. The are a few places to hunt inside where a guy could get a good hunt some days. And running out to the end of the Turpin to get to the Crystal or Miller unit would be okay. The Spur and GSL might also offer some good hunts with the higher water.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> +1 I know you are both joking in a way but I have been doing this pretty much for years. Mostly walking and a little paddling after the boat ride. You really can have it both ways if you are not selfish like some on here sound.


Casey, you ever wonder about people messing with your boat or anything if you just run it up on a dike and hike from there? Just curious if you've ever had issues when you get way out in the marsh.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I do worry a little but never had any issues. The only things that get left in the boat are what ever decoys we decided we didn't want to take on the long hike. But we do leave the key in the boat so someone could just take it if they wanted. I guess I figure 99 percent of hunters are honest people. Some of my best hunting spots are by parking the boat and walking. But I am different then most boat owners I don't even have a blind on my boat.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I worry more about my dog kennel and a few other things I leave in my truck. I hate parking areas, thieves are douche bags!
I have a blind for my boat but I typically don't put it on until thanksgiving. I hunt out of my boat but I also use it for transportation to get me closer to the good spots and then I'm a foot soldier. Maybe I need a paddle boat, what can I expect to pay for one of those?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I paid $800 for my Penobscot 16 canoe back in 1984. A new one will cost $1400, almost as much as a 1442 Alumacraft:

http://www.rei.com/product/711014/old-t ... t-16-canoe

You can pay less for a canoe, but you get what you pay for. Mine's still in excellent condition, and will be passed down to my grandkids.

Alumacraft makes a 1436 Sierra (135#), MSRP of $700 plus freight. Don't know whether to go with one of those or something slightly bigger. We'll see, I'm not sure I want to store one all year for as much as I'd use it.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I have owned a 1436 with a 16 HP go devil and it would probably work out for you great. I sold it to Gee and he has been happy with it. I am running a 1648 now but there quite a bit more money for the few times you will use it I would go with the 1436 its a light boat and will go about anywhere and easy to pull if its to shallow to motor. Plus you will save a ton of money which is always a good thing.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddler, Sportsmans Warehouse sells those boats and I believe they keep them in stock. My buddy has a 9 hp Mudbuddy he will sell you. If you get serious about it let me know and I will get you more information. How do you transport your canoe?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I think sportsmans sells lowes now not allumacraft any more. I am sure they are about the same boat and price. I bought my 1436 from there and got a great deal but that was many years ago.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here was my first rig...1436 Crestliner with 9 HP Mudbuddy. Worked great and was very light weight.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice looks just about like my first boat a 14 ft smookercraft with a 9 HP home made mud motor with a prop as Sharp as a razer blade had no idea about the right prop.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Sportsman's sells a very similar boat, a Lowe 1436L, which weighs 140# and sells for $899. I'll call Marine Products about the Alumacraft. I owned an Alumacraft walleye boat, and it was very good quality. I would guess a 9HP would push a 1436 okay.

I put my canoe on top of my truck, and it stores on a rack in my garage.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have an Alumacraft now and it has been a great boat. Yes the 9 hp motor pushes a 1436 very well.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

paddler213 said:


> Sportsman's sells a very similar boat, a Lowe 1436L, which weighs 140# and sells for $899. I'll call Marine Products about the Alumacraft. I owned an Alumacraft walleye boat, and it was very good quality. I would guess a 9HP would push a 1436 okay.
> 
> I put my canoe on top of my truck, and it stores on a rack in my garage.


Its hard to see you post here not knowing what is up your sleeve. 
It like were watching DR evils plan unfold in front if us.

For your stand on the ban of mm boats it is hard to take your post seriously. -)O(-


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> I have owned a 1436 with a 16 HP go devil and it would probably work out for you great. I sold it to Gee and he has been happy with it.


I LOOOOVE my little rig. Its not a speed demon but for what I use it for it fits the bill perfectly.

I've seen this little rig run and its a mean little machine for what it is. 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... earch=duck


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Mallardpin said:
> 
> 
> > I have owned a 1436 with a 16 HP go devil and it would probably work out for you great. I sold it to Gee and he has been happy with it.
> ...


I think I want the lightest rig possible, I imagine that one's on the heavy side. Speed isn't an issue so much as portability. After all, I'm used to 3MPH in my canoe. Does anybody use the smaller Honda motors for longtails?

I've been trying for two days to get through to Marine Products, I don't think their phones are working.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

The only other place I know that sells Alumacraft is Dicks Boat shop in Layton. good luck!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> So, what would be good for a 14' boat? Long shaft or hyperdrive? How much would I expect to pay for a boat, motor and trailer? I'm thinking something very lightweight, so I can pull it over dikes, etc.


WT :shock: ?

i have to admit, your above statement has woke me up better this am than ANY cup/KETTLE of coffee will!

id like to think its an honest question, but alas i know better.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My suggestion......Purchase at minimum a 23 HP MM or you won't be happy and you will end up buying a bigger one next year.


exactly! i would dare say he could bump it to a 27 and be just fine also.

keep in mind the longtail vs shorttail performance also. the longtails tend to be better at getting going from a full stop in the skinney stuff.


----------

